
Eight Sectors That Could Benefit from Open Source Programs - jrepinc
https://www.forbes.com/sites/forbestechcouncil/2019/03/22/eight-sectors-that-could-benefit-from-open-source-programs/
======
rmason
They left off one - Government. Sure laws and taxes are different but a lot of
running governments, especially at the local level, is similar.

